# The Scar by China Mieville



## Werthead (Nov 26, 2010)

*The Scar*



> Fleeing from New Crobuzon for reasons she prefers to keep to herself,  Bellis Coldwine is heading for Nova Esperium, a colony located thousands  of miles away across the Swollen Ocean, to lay low. Unfortunately, her  ship is intercepted by the enigmatic pirates of the floating city of  Armada and she is pressganged into Armada's service...as a librarian.
> 
> Armada  is a city like no other, even on the baroque and weird world of  Bas-Lag. Ruled over by the passion-fuelled Lovers, defended by Uther  Doul and his unique sword, funded by piracy across half a dozen seas,  Armada is a city of boats and decks and intrigue. But after centuries of  wandering, Armada now has a mission and a purpose: to chain a creature  of myth and to use it to find an ancient and great treasure. In the  process Bellis will visit the island of the mosquito-women, will uncover  a vast threat to New Crobuzon itself and be used and become an  important chess-piece in the struggle for supremacy in the floating  city.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ursa major (Nov 26, 2010)

While I'd recommend it as a good read, I'm not as enthusiastic about _The Scar_ as you seem to be.

I can't really put my finger on it, but I didn't find this book as all-consuming a read as _Perdido Street Station_. (Yes, that book has its flaws, but I felt more engaged with its characters than I do with _The Scar_'s.) Perhaps my (slight) disappointment comes from my belief that _The Scar _should have entranced me, but didn't quite manage it.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Nov 29, 2010)

Great review of his finest book so far.


----------



## digs (Nov 29, 2010)

You nailed it Werthead. By far my favourite Mieville book, though I do love _Perdido Street Station _and _Iron Council _too. So many awesome and crazily inventive elements that somehow weave together to make a really compelling story.


----------



## Fried Egg (Nov 29, 2010)

Hmm...I've been toying with the idea of reading this one next but I wasn't sure. You may well have convinced me!


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 29, 2010)

I loved Perdido Street Station but couldn't get into Iron Council. From what you've said in the review, maybe it's time to give The Scar a try?


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Dec 1, 2010)

Foxbat said:


> I loved Perdido Street Station but couldn't get into Iron Council. From what you've said in the review, maybe it's time to give The Scar a try?


 
I satruggled with _Iron Council_ as well. It's not bad, but to me there seemed to be a Bas-Lag-by-numbers feel to it.


----------



## gully_foyle (Dec 1, 2010)

The Scar is definitely a much richer and enjoyable book than Iron Council, but I don't think it comes close to PSS myself. The characters in PSS were way more complex and interesting.


----------

